
Swiss Climbing Robot Hot Glues Itself To Your Walls - nickcobb
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/industrial-robots/swiss-climbing-robot-hot-glues-itself-to-your-walls
======
macmac
Looks pretty useless on its own, but combined with another climbing technology
it might be quite useful if the robot is to be stationary for prolonged
periods.

